# ~ Akshardham, New Delhi ...(take 2) ~



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Facial said:


> Incredible pics. Bravo.
> 
> An entire edifice covered with the most intricate carvings that dwarf Renaissance Italy's efforts - amazing. How much manpower did it take to do all that!?


hey hehe, what a coincidense, when I saw all those pics I Thought exactly that about Renaissance, and the much work was needed to sculpt all that!!


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

It's just very dreamy and amazing. 
Thanks for the pix.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

it looks buddist 2 me


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

insanely pretty. india never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Holy moly, that's quite a temple!


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi

Here are some photos of the Akshardham Temple during its opening ceremony. 

Over 20 thousand people attended the ceremony, including the Prime Minister and President of India, along with other political, religious and cultural leaders, which was watched live by millions of people on TV









^ A view of the temple. Shows just how massive it is









^ The opening ceremony









^ The ceremonies featured performances by schoolchildren and young monks, including music and classical dance




































^ Note how the temple can be lit in various different ways


















^ One of the many floats that kids made explaining various aspects of Hindu religion, culture and mythology


















^ Another showing various Yogic positions


















^ The entrance gate to the temple, with the dignitaries attending the ceremony were seated


















^ India's Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh was among those who made speeches at the event





















Cheers,
Jai


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Gorgeous! Absolutely, positively gorgeous!! I've vacationed in India 4 times in the past 10 years ... even though I'm not rich and it is costly for me. There is a breath-taking beauty about India and a majesty to her rich history, heritage and culture.The food is good. The people are polite and kind. It is a very spiritual place ... a Holy Land to Hindus, Buddhists, Sikhs, Jains, and others. I love this place, I believe I may have been Indian in another life!


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Here's an aerial view of the Akshardham Temple complex. Note how much undeveloped land there is around it. The whole area will be redeveloped into ultra-modern residential and commercial developments for the 2010 Commonwealth Games:









^ Right across the street from the temple, on the banks of the Yamuna river will be the Commonwealth Games Village. Developed by Emaar-MGF and DDA the Village will be composed of swank apartments and penthouses in a massive complex that will house 8,000 athletes and delegates. The complex will have buildings ranging from 5-9 storeys, so as not to overshadow the temple. After the games it will be sold to the general public.

Here are some pics of the temple complex as viewed from the fields:



















And a couple more pics of the opening ceremony:


















Cheers,
Jai


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

hey i just saw my New Zealand flag in one of the photos??
why have the children got flags??


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that they're representing the country they come from (where I assume the Swaminarayan sect has a presence).. part of the Indian diaspora


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ oh right... wonderful pics by the way =)


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

India...always incredible


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*
Source: ravi_kiran's photos @ flickr*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

mg: just amazing..!!

- when was this hindu temple made originally ? 

- this place is a part of New Dehli ?

thanks in advance.. for the answer from anyone ..


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow. This building/complex is stunning! Its more interesting to look at than the Taj Mahal. I love the details of this temple.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Mussoda said:


> mg: just amazing..!!
> 
> - when was this hindu temple made originally ?
> 
> ...


I think someone mentioned in an earlier post that the temple opened early this year in 2007. 11,000 people (artists) built this temple. The total cost (including land) was $50 million.

I was simply stunned when I first saw the pictures. It is hard to believe that such an intricate and elaborate piece of art has been built in today's times, and not in ancient India. Such artists exist even today!

The temple is in New Delhi, and will form a beautiful backdrop for the 2010 Commonwealth games.

The Lotus temple in New Delhi has similarly grand architecture and manicured gardens. It looks similar to the Opera house in Sydney.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

awsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

A couple more pics... pity they don't let cameras inside

------==--=--==------

from Crystal Karma @ flickr









------==--=--==------

from Marcus Fornell @ flickr









------==--=--==------


----------

